# Model 60 mods



## Largest Al (Aug 8, 2006)

I have my father's model 60 (stainless) and truly enjoy it for that reason, plus it was a gift from the former police chief. I am interested in any mods that can be done to this pistol to make it even better.

Thoughts running through my pea brain are:
1.easier trigger pull - it is tougher than my 9mm or father-in-laws .44
2. changing/bobbing the hammer - keep the 'snag' factor down
3. grips already changed
4. CCW holster suggestions. I have no idea what brand mine is as it was my father's, but it is just about worn out.

Any suggestions would be most welcome.

Be safe, be prepared.

Alan


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

IMO, a trigger job is one of the best things you can do for a revolver.

I also favor bobbing the hammer and removing the SA notch, so that the gun can only be fired DA. I have found little or no difference in accuracy when shooting slow fire, between SA and DA. In DA, you just "stage" the trigger, and you get the same accuracy as shooting SA. In addition, there is the reduced risk of snagging, as you mentioned, and it eliminates the risk of a plaintiff or prosecutor claiming you cocked the hammer and accidentally pressed the "hair-trigger."

To preserve the resale value, buy an extra hammer. They're cheap. Have the DA/bobbing conversion done on one hammer, and leave the other one stock.

I have three holsters for my J-frames: a Sparks Summer Special (IWB), a Safariland scabbard (OWB), and a DeSantis Nemesis pocket holster. No thumbsnaps on anything. There are many good copies of the Summer Special, including the Galco, and the Bianchi Pistol Pocket (cut off the thumbsnap). Just be sure you get something with snaps, not a spring clip.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

If I may add my comments, Don Hume makes a belt slide for J-Framed Smiths that is very good. And Don Hume's pricing is much more attractive than most others.

The one disadvantage to this belt slide is that it allows the muzzle to show. Without blue steel showing, its just a cell phone holder to the average person.

Bob Wright


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Speaking from the pistolsmith's point of view (30+years) the first accuracy enhancement i have done on customer's revolvers (used or new) to improve accuracy & comfort is:

1. Replace the factory grips with a set of hogue rubber grips
2. 45 degree precision muzzle crowning, lapped, & polished
3. Detailed action polishing & installation of wolff springs
4. Mag-na-porting the barrel on .357 mags & larger calibers


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Largest Al said:


> I have my father's model 60 (stainless) and truly enjoy it for that reason, plus it was a gift from the former police chief. I am interested in any mods that can be done to this pistol to make it even better.
> 
> Thoughts running through my pea brain are:
> 1.easier trigger pull - it is tougher than my 9mm or father-in-laws .44
> ...


if you want a better trigger go for it. But as a family heirloom, I would not want to bob the hammer or mess with changing the look of the gun unless you think your Father would have wanted you too. If that's not a problem, have at it, bob it, put on some Night Sights, a trigger job, and Magna-Porting if you shoot .357s. i have my Dad's 1918 Belgium made Browning 12 GA semi. The finish is worn, the wood is weathered, but it shoots fine. I won't touch the finish cuz I can hear my Daddy yelling already! "Dang kid messing with my BAR!" He was a big "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." guy.
Good luck and safe shooting,
Eli :smt083


----------

